
Warren E. Buffett Donates 18,628,189 Shares of Berkshire Hathaway [pdf] - robertelder
http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/news/jul1017.pdf
======
zakk
Why did he convert the A shares to B ones before donating?

~~~
thecabinet
To not diminish his voting power

------
1123581321
Could the title be updated to say B shares? This donation is a small
percentage of his wealth and part of his planned giving.

~~~
libertine
Exactly, from what I've understand this is just part of a structured plan - if
I recall correctly it will last until 10 years after his death.

